# Audi R18 e-tron quattro Completes Monza Test + Photos & Video



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi Sport just finished a test at Monza and we're finding photos and video popping up online depicting the event. First up (as seen above) are photos from the * Balang Project * blog. 

The blog has a whole collection of shots in addition to the one above and in them you can clearly see some changes in the car's design. First and foremost is the side windwo design and maybe even driver position in order to improve visibility. 

More photos at the * Balang Project *. 

In some of the shots at the BalangProject and definitely in the wet and dry video clips shown below, you can more clearly see the red lit framing of the car's headlights that will make it very easy to spot even in the dark of night at the 24 Hours of Le Mans. 

Watch these two videos (below) for an even better idea of Audi's new car. Hat tip to Tommy for the links.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Update: A source of ours from Audi Sport has confirmed that this car is an ultra and not an e-tron quattro. Upon closer inspection we probably should have guessed that since it is wearing the #3, but the headlight design (only used by e-tron quattro models in Sebring) led us to mistakenly assume otherwise.


----------



## mynameisnigel (Mar 4, 2006)

Audi Sport was apparently testing an R8 LMS ultra as well. The following video was posted on YouTube which I find quite amazing in terms of the "musical" experience. If only the R18 (which does not sound bad as such) could provide the same feeling...


----------



## Web01 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Audi R18 e-tron photo link*

http://www.google.com/imgres?hl=en&...,r:8,s:21,i:136&tx=122&ty=93&biw=1351&bih=555 

:heart:


----------

